# My cows didn't eat



## blackmarch103 (May 30, 2018)

This is a serious problem for me. I was a farmer and raised some cows. In recent days, they have begun to eat less and show no signs of eating. I do not know how to do it. I invited the veterinarian, but he told me to watch for a few more days. What should I do? I'm still very nervous.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

What is the livestock heat index in YOUR area? Here is a web site to plug your zip code into, this might be a possible answer.

http://www.awis.com/cgi-bin/uncgi/zipwx.uncgi

Larry


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome to haytalk blackmarch....what are you feeding up? What weight are the cows?


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Dead?


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Something very suspicious about this post/poster.


----------

